# 97 mal 01805 Nummern auf Rechnung



## Mylo (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bereits im Dezember bekamen wir von Vodafone (DSL u. Festnetz) eine Rechnung über 85Euro. Das wunderte mich schon, da wir sonst immer so um die 50Euro haben.
Nun kommt heute eine Rechnung für Januar über 196Euro per E-mail.
Als ich die genaue Rechnung auf der Vodafone Seite einsehe sehe ich das bereits im Dezember mehrfach 01805 Nummern angerufen wurden, die wir aber NIE gewählt haben.
Und der Januar ist die spitze des Eisbergs...97 mal wurde irgendeine 01805 Nummer angerufen zu Uhrzeiten zu denen wir nicht da waren oder geschlafen haben. Alle zwischen 2 Sekunden und über eine Stunde.
Bei Vodafone sagt man mir das es nach meinem Anruf nun Reklamiert sei, ich mir aber keine großen Hoffnungen machen soll und wohl zahlen muß.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter! Wie geht denn sowas? Was mache ich jetzt?
Danke für eure Hilfe, bin echt am Ende.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Ein Prüfprotokoll nach § 45 TKG anfordern und dann meldest Du Dich wieder.
Aber laß Dich nicht mit eiunem simplen Einzelgesprächsnachweis abspeisen.
Obacht aber - es ist Eile angesagt da die Frist dafür nur 8 Wochen beträgt.


----------



## Mylo (20 Januar 2012)

Fordere ich das bei Vodafone an?


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Ja


----------



## Mylo (20 Januar 2012)

Alles klar, das mache ich. Vielen Dank...ich melde mich wieder sobald ich mehr weiß!


----------



## theo (21 Januar 2012)

Mylo schrieb:


> Alles klar, das mache ich. Vielen Dank...ich melde mich wieder sobald ich mehr weiß!


 
Hallo!
Um welche Rufnummer geht es denn?

lg Theo


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2012)

@mylo lies mal das hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...inen-prüfbericht-ag-krefeld-5-c-176-10.37632/


----------



## Mylo (25 Januar 2012)

Ich habe auf der Rechnung bislang nur 01805 stehen. Weiter geht die Nummer nicht. Habe nun einen ungekürzten EVN und das Prüfprotokoll angefordert.


----------



## Mylo (8 Februar 2012)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Gerade rief mich eine Dame der Vodafone Kundenbetreuung an. Sie würden mir 100Euro aus Kulanz erlassen. Es seinen dann wohl noch 25Euro (plus unsere Einheiten die wir wirklich vertelefoniert haben) von den 01805 Nummern offen.
Ich sagte ihr das ich nicht bereit bin diese 25 Euro zu zahlen.
Sie meinte das sie das dann nochmal in die Prüfung geben müßte von der sie aber zu 50% glaubt das dies nichts bringe.
Dann fragte ich was denn mit dem ungekürzten EVN ist. Sie sagte wenn ich den damals nicht mit in Auftrag gegeben hätte bei Vertragsschließung würde das schwierig werden, allein schon aus Datenschutzgründen.
Welcher Datenschutz? Es geht doch hier um mich und meinen Anschluss!!!
Desweiteren fragte ich was mit dem Prüfprotokoll ist. Was für ein Prüfprotokoll, sowas machen wir nicht. Ich sagte "jeder Kunde kann ein Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG anfordern"...stille am andere Ende der Leitung.
Dann meinte sie nur noch sie würde ihr Bestes tun und sich heute nochmal melden.
Meiner Meinung nach hat die Alte von nichts ´nen Plan gehabt.
Was denkt ihr? Was mache ich nun weiter?
Danke euch...


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

...auf jeden Fall die 100 € annehmen.


----------



## Mylo (8 Februar 2012)

Sie hat mich echt zurückgerufen und meinte nun das sie mir den ungekürzten EVN und das Prüfprotokoll zuschicken.
Ich solle mich dann bis zum 17. entscheiden ob ich die 100Euro Kulanz so annehme und den Rest zahle oder ob es nochmal zur Prüfung geht.
Sie meinte sie hätte auch nochmal "in einer höheren Ebene" nachgefragt ob sie mir die 25Euro noch erlassen und 100Euro wäre wohl das absolute Limit.
Ich tendiere dazu nur den Anteil zu zahlen den wir tatsächlich verbraucht haben und die 25 Euro nicht zu zahlen.
???


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2012)

Das "Protokol" von D2 sind 6 Seiten Vordruck zum ankreuzen jeweils mit ner Unterschrift dahinter. Zusätzlich zum EVN benötigst Du noch den CDR (Call Data Record)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_Detail_Record
Die 100 Euro sind ein faires Angebot.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall die 100 € annehmen.





Teleton schrieb:


> Die 100 Euro sind ein faires Angebot.


@Mylo, du solltest auch daran denken, dass die Forderung womöglich auch durch das Zutun des Telefonnutzers (wer auch immer das war) gewesen sein dürfte. Wenn du dich aufs Messer streitest, dann sind die womöglich nicht mehr kulant sondern ziehen mächtig vom Leder. Dann aber könnte es für dich ungemütlich werden und du würdest evtl. zu hoch pokern.


----------



## Mylo (16 Februar 2012)

Heute bekomme ich von Vodafone eine E-Mail das sie mir den ungekürzten EVN nicht zuschicken können da die Daten nur verkürzt gespeichert wurden. Was soll das denn heißen?
Das kann doch nicht sein das sie allen ernstes diese Nummer nicht vollständig haben die ja angeblich von meinem Anschluss angerufen wurde.
Das Prüfprotokoll habe ich bis heute auch nicht erhalten obwohl die Frau vom Kundenservice es bereits vor über einer Woche losschicken wollte.
Irgendwie stinkt die Sache zum Himmel!!!


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2012)

Es gibt drei Arten der Einzelverbindungsdatenspeicherung: Komplett,Verkürzt=xxx, Gar nicht.
Je nachdem welche Sorte bei Vertragschluss gewählt wurde muß auch der Evn so gestaltet sein. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass verkürzt richtig ist.


----------

